# Ed Schultz- Part of the problem



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Every time Ed Schultz gets a chance he badmouths the resident hunters. He throws fuel on the fire and causes more friction between east and west and also between farmers and resident hunters. This guy is selfserving. The fire he spreads helps his ratings. This guy has done a 180 turn since he left WDAY. He was against leasing , guiding operations, and comericalized hunting. Ibelieve a person has a right to change their mind on any subject but when sombody does a complete turn in the oppisite direction it makes wonder. Some of you guys are friends of his. Will you ask him why he pounds so hard on resident hunters? Isn't Schultz a resident hunter just like the rest of us? or is he in a class by himself?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

HE is getting so big headed. All his hunts are guided on exclusive land. He is the farthest thing from a resident hunter. He is more like a NR. He isn't helping residents at all, the guy is a trader, plain and simple.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I liked his fishing show


----------



## eyebuster (Mar 14, 2002)

anyone hear anything about "FAST EDDY" buying property in Mott and leasing up some pheasant ground???????? Hmmmmm.......HEY!!! MResner aren't you from Mott what's happening out there????


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

He did buy a house in Mott. I'm not sure if he has land. I'm assuming he has connections if nothing else.

Sooner or later, everyone's going to have to decide whether or not you save your own hunting.


----------



## MResner (Mar 14, 2002)

Eyebuster,

He certainly did buy a house, but I haven't heard anything about him "leasing" hunting ground. That means nothing though, because many of the "leases" are pretty quiet agreements. Many of the landowners out here don't want anybody to know anything about who hunts their land, or what they pay to do it. I suppose that's the easiest way to avoid some unpleasantness -- like income tax, perhaps.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Well guys I was going to let this thread die but Ed Schults does it again. On 8/22 Schultz has Jim Poolman on his show. Poolman is the ND insurance commisioner. Poolman is on the air telling the farmers that they should go out and buy insurance to cover their liability for anyone hunting on their land. This guy just scared the hell out of every farmer that lets people hunt. I believe that ND laws relieve the farmer of responsibality if he is not charging for the hunt. I believe this is written into law. I called them on their statments. Poolman said he would have his people check into it. I dont think he should be making suggestions to the people if he doesnt know whathe is talking about. When I called into the show and pointed out what I thought was misinformation Schults started defending this guy. It appears to me that neither of these guys have a clue. Some of you members are in the legal profession can you shed some light on this question? Good Luck


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Well I am not in the legal profession, but can offer some information on this. There was concern about this in the past, so there was legislation brought forward and passed which basically stated that a landowner could not be held liable for any incidents that occured while someone entered their land for hunting purposes. This works just fine if it is the normal deal where no money changes hands. If the landownere accepts a fee for access than he is the same as a business and needs to have liability insurance. Old hunter, I also heard this on the Radio and your reply. I am sorry that Ed didn't give you a little more respect. Curt Wells also called in later, and Ed was very rude to him and eventually hung up on him. Ed and Poolman did a tremendous amount of damage to hunter access by talking about items they evidently know nothing about. But that is about what you can expect out of Ed. He is not quite as intelligent as he believes he is.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I really wish I would have listened to the show. How can Poolman make a statement like that and not have the facts. A farmer shouldn't be responsible for the people who hunting his land. Fee hunting is a different deal, but I wonder how many farmers just decided to post their land to protect themselves just in case. This isn't helping relations any. :eyeroll:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Old hunter,

I heard that show yesterday as well. I heard you call in and question him. You did get him to somewhat retract his statement......but definetly not enough. I like Poolman's answer that he didn't say they needed the insurance but he thought it would be good "to be better safe than sorry" and get some liability insurance.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

I listen to Ed's show because it covers agriculture and outdoors issues. I couldn't believe what I was hearing yesterday. Ed was defending the statement which was completely out of line from Poolman who has no clue on the topic. Then on top of that he called people out of line when they offered proof that landowners are protected by the ND Century Code. I have no clue what Ed was thinking.

Same thing a couple weeks ago when a caller asked him about all the drain tile and ditching ads on his show and how it adds to the flooding problems and furthers the problems of a Devils Lake outlet that Ed strongly supprots. Doesn't take a genius to figure out that the water drained has to go somewhere. He doesn't seem to back the conservation alternatives at all.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

here:
[email protected] (701) 328-6305

Wasn't Shultz previously a supporter? Wasn't some guy who worked with him one of the main players in the pheasant thing? What caused Shultz to change his position? Simply bought? promised a hunt? Seems strange at best.

Wasn't Shultz the guy who shot his dog?

M.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I listened to the show and I heard Mr. Poolman say adding liability insurance in the form of an umbrella policy might be a good idea. He did not recommend that every rancher or farmer should have it.

Mr. Wells completely misinterpreted what Mr. Poolman said and tried to turn it into an argument. Actually, I thought Ed gave him more time than he deserved. I like Mr. Wells and think his comments at meetings are very good and his articles in DAKOTA COUNTRY hit the point. He was wrong on this one though.

Adding farmowners liability to an umbrella policy is about a $25.00 item and probably indeed a good idea to have. Can you imagine going before a jury after a hunter you gave permission to broke his leg by stepping in a badger hole. It may not be so farfetched when you think an attorney is suing fast food places for an obese guy.

Field Hunter: Just so you get a better understanding, Jim Poolman is the State Insurance Commissioner. He was elected to that position by a majority of the people that voted in the last election.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

And everybody voted in Hoeven too. You see, mistakes happen. The bottom line is that the only reason shultz backs up farmers is the simple fact that they let him hunt on their prime land. If it wasn't for that he could careless about farmers, or resident hunter issues. uke:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Everybody didn't vote for Hoeven. He was elected Governor by 159,225 voters. This was 54.5% of the people who cast a vote and 33.6% of the citizens eligible to vote in North Dakota.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

redlabel,

Thanks for the info.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone listen to Ed's radio broadcast from Hettinger this past week. I thought he did a great job of telling the story of the rancher's plight. Makes the plight of the freelance hunter look pretty insugneifcant. 
SORRY GUYS :withstupid:


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I will agree with my first post on this board that Ed can be a bonehead sometimes. I actually called the next day to defend Curt Wells argument against what Poolman had said. By then he had cooled down and lostened a little. He was wrong plain and simple. But I am also glad he is there to call out some of the other things that are going wrong. All in all, good and bad, Ed is a wash. :eyeroll:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I happening to be traveling today so I got to listen to part of Ed's brodcast. He has been doing live broadcasts from sw ND all week long. I think he has a good relationship with the natives and he does have some good points about the phesant wars. He also seems knowledgeable about the needs of the local economy. However I didn't get to listen to the whole show. Am I wrong ???? :withstupid:


----------



## Westerner (Mar 15, 2002)

Lots of people are upset with Ed Schultz. He counts on it. He makes sure he is on the minority side on most issues (but not too much or else that might dry up). The fact is that controversy gets people to listen. Would people listen to someone who told them "everything is just fine. Just work together!" No, people listen to things that rile them up, and he is very good at that!


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I was disturbed by much of what I have heard from Ed this week. He seems out to lunch in some ways on some subjects. A lady called asking why the state dose not hatch out birds to release for people to shoot. He said that was a good question. Come OOOOONNNNN!!!! It seems on this issue he agrees with the system that exactly fits his lifestyle. He pays to hunt, so that is exactly the way we all ought to live. That is not really truly staying in touch witht he sportsmen of the state, The way he advertises for that outfit out of Valley is noxious. Oh well, I dont know if he does that much damage on this one. Tom


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

Ed Schultz is an troublemaker and that is all that can be said about him and the broadcasting company that sponsors him. He just runs his mouth in an attempt to get people worked up! The more people he gets worked up the more people will call in and give him crap! It is a game he plays to boost ratings!! I have a friend who asked me to take her son out to do a little hunting next time he is in town and I said sure! He wants to hunt some sharpies and pheasants for a day or two. Anyway-she heard ED running his mouth about something and called wondering if her son would "be alright" with all the hate around NR's. I stated that is not necessarily the case and nobody is going to give him a hard time. Bottom line is this guy is just a meathead trying to stir the pot!


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

:sniper: Trust me fellas....youre not off track about Ed. My brother works with him and hes hated by his co-workers too. :wink:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I heard him last week interviewing Dennis Miller when we were traveling through the area. He was also in favor the prop three position of giving college graduates a $1000 a year incentive to stay in ND. Maybe a lifetime hunting license would do the trick for the guys.


----------



## Westerner (Mar 15, 2002)

It is remarkable. Everyone proports their undying hatred of him, but at the same time, seems to know exactly what he is talking about. That means you are listening. If you don't like what he says, don't listen. If you stop listening, his sponsors will make him change his tune. What he is doing is working, so why change it?


----------



## mjollnir (Oct 17, 2002)

What we need to recognize is Eddy is in everything for Eddy.

He will take the side of most contriversey or what ever serves his purpose.

Right now the ratings are climbing because everyone listens to him.

Where I feel Eddy needs to get a clue is that not everyone agrees with him, somehow he equates climbing in the ratings that everyone agrees with him.

Those who listen to him know that when you differ with Ed how short and irate he gets.


----------



## WHISKEYBENTHELLBOUND (Oct 18, 2002)

Big Ole Eddy - with the big ole ratings - I bet he is fun to hunt with - just ask his dog (RIP). Big Edwardo screwed up our early pheasant season. That did'nt do any favors for his neighbors down in Mott. The bottom line that nobody seems to understand (including the thick headed red head) where the pay hunting is going. I would like to find out where big ole eddy is hunting for $50 a day. I will offer that farmer $200 a day to keep the red head off. The point that I am trying to make is that is where paid hunting is going. We need to raise our resident and non-resident rates and put it into plots etc. Lets even rent land that is currently be farmed. We need to find that magic dollar amount that will make the farmer satisifed with the payment. Paid hunting will always be around but lets rent some land for the general public/and the young hunters.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I ask that you lay off the dog incident. A dog that disappears in the CRP and reappears when a pheasant flushes with the dog jumping up is an accident. I hunt and fish with Ed a few times here and there and he's an alright guy. You don't have to agree with him, but feel for someone who loses a pup to a tragic incident...and I wouldn't want to keep hearing about it over 10 years later.

What issues has Ed brought up lately in concerns to the hunting? I haven't listened for the past week.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Chris, the early part of this week he was broadcasting out of Mott, ND. He had guides and outfitters on and telling everyone how great pay hunting is, and that resident hunters are lazy and cheap, and just need to get on with life and pay to hunt like he does. Another pity the sw landowners story. When are people in this state going to get the big picture of ND. Not many people have very much money in this state. I know of a lot of educated people who work in professional positions that could also qualify for assistance programs. I guess he figures out that people who are living here for a portion of what they could make somewhere else should pay someone to utilize a resource (wildlife) that the public owns. Property rights is certainly an issue. I could care less, the landowner can post his land and not let anyone on, but I sure the hell don't want him profiting from something that belongs to all of us.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Like or dislike Big Eddy I have to say that he did a great job with his sports when he was at Channel 6 and his Outdoors Show is still missed. Also growing up and listening to the Bison Games with Big Eddy calling the game was a part of the fall hunting experience. I have to give credit to the guy for reaching the point he has in his career. I also think a person has to admit the Bison games on the radio aren't as much fun to listen to on the radio and we actually listen to the Sioux games to listen to Ed call it. Now I haven't been listening to the show because I can't at work, and I am not a fan of pay hunting but if he was getting on for $50.00 a day I would think that would almost be worth it when you consider having to drive around all day looking for a place to walk. I have never hunted pheasants West of Bismarck and don't plan on it since I believe fee hunting robs youth of chance to get into the sport. I don't always agree with him but I have to give him credit. Oh I am also with Chris, drop the dog incident. I hear it still haunts him mentally....


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

Perry Thorvig said:


> Maybe a lifetime hunting license would do the trick for the guys.


Now you're talkin'.


----------



## MResner (Mar 14, 2002)

I wonder if any of you heard "Eddy" trash this forum on his radio show yesterday? He called all of us some rather unflattering names, and called those of you who don't use your actual names worse. I emailed him pointing out that my name and address is posted on the forum, and even invited him over to my house for a neighborly cup of coffee. Guess what, I didn't get any response from this "NICE GUY" (sorry Chris, but Eddy's conduct yesterday sure calls his "nice guy" status into question). I suppose Eddy is just too busy dealing with really important people to devote any time to actually trying to learn something that differs from his rating-grabbing and self-promoting positons.
I got a laugh out of Eddy's interview with the state legislator from Cando. Those two went on and on about how great the open (non-pay) hunting is out in this part of the state, and how any hunter who has to pay just isn't doing his homework or he'd find great hunting for free. BUT IN NEARLY THE NEXT BREATH Eddy tells how much he PAYS! Now why would someone pay for something he could get for free? The statements were clearly contradictory, if nothing else. 
Eddy does have a good position stated on his commentary page on the KFGO website though. Eddy advocates, "I think we need to consider a high property tax for those who own land and don't live in North Dakota". Hear-Hear! I also think we ought to have a homestead credit like Minnesota that would tax second homes at a much higher rate than primary residences. I wonder if Eddy would be in favor of paying the extra on his house here in Mott? Maybe the extra could go into an economic development fund to help keep young people here.

MResner


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

I have to disagree with Eric on one point. His early hunting shows often told exactly the location where he was hunting. Occasionaly he "exposed" a quiet area I knew about. Increased hunting pressure and more posted signs resulted.

Eddie must be accessing the Forums and lurking around. Nothing personal against this site Chris, but is still relatively small. Why would Eddie be so concerned about a site with 300+ registered users and about 50 to 100 active participants. He obviously carries his broadcast to a bigger audience - correct ?

We have no idea if Mr. Shultz has ever posted on this site under an assumed name (alias). Chris may not ever know either. I guess it matters since he is the one having a problem with it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The majority of the site traffic is lurkers. You'd be surprised if I told you the site's traffic......it isn't small anymore and get's more traffic some days than the "other" site. :wink:

So nothing personal taken, the site is doing just fine. :beer:


----------



## MResner (Mar 14, 2002)

Eddy's sure on his game this morning! He is broadcasting from South Dakota and stated that they don't believe in caps down there. But, Eddy conveniently forgot to mention that South Dakota has a stringent cap on waterfowlers! If I remember correctly; 6000 versus North Dakota's 30000. I'd sure like Eddy to explain how that fits with his statement that they don't believe in caps in SD.

MResner


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Muzzy,
Cudos. I wish your views and understanding were shared by everyone.
I don't know or listen to Schultz - don't imagine he shares such (much?) understanding.

M


----------



## eyebuster (Mar 14, 2002)

ERIC-
there was a time when i used to enjoy watching Edddys outdoor show too, that is until i saw an fishing episode with a SAK guide. well as the cameraman panned around the boat i was amazed to see the bottom of the boat littered with empty beer bottles :beer: , Hmmmmm. at least they didn't toss them in the lake..... i haven't been able to stomach the guy ever since, that's not the type of image someone promoting hunting and fishing should portray. :******:


----------



## grandpa (Oct 18, 2002)

wiskey

you can send that 200$ to robert martin,mott nd.
that is where he hunted mon. and tues. of opening week end for 50$ a day--per gun.
could tell you and the rest of the group many stories about the red head
(and i don't mean duck).


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

He bugged me as the voice of the Bison  Now as the voice of Sioux football - I don't listen at all :eyeroll: He has always been to full of himself for my tastes. Not the most credible either on air or off.


----------

